# Jason Lives Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Stage 2 weathering about done and basic black fence post complete. Might do more with the aged rusted look as well.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Adding Hawes' blood when he got his heart punched out.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another hock in from Crash Creations straps made to be accurate and adjustable. Need to finish them up.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"Were gonna scare him." "We're gonna scare HIM?" Oh yeah baby that is a life-sized. Used the smaller mannequin so I could pose it a little and came out great! Pole is too heavy with the iron tip to hold it fully but this works. Oh and he's back! The man behind the mask!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylight so you can really soak in those details, love how it came out!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmm what was that sound? Oh shiiit! When life-sizes come to LIFE. Lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"Awww what scary man?" Oh **** that one...


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I get A LOT of requests for these so I might do a very limited run of these, probably about 10. They are too big to ship as is and would be a lot more expensive, plus can't find any boxes that big without buying tons in bulk. So there will be a few options. You can just get the tip and/or bottom piece and add your own black pole or I can provide one in two pieces that you can glue or add tape on the inside dowel to hold if you want to take it apart for easy storage. The tape actually holds great no need to glue it really. Then just pull it off for storage. But would be easier to just add your own wooden, plastic or metal pole for standard black version. I also might do some aged rusted ones as well and charred end piece as extras. The tip is a real iron one bbut later on I might do foam ones if I ever get time. Overal that still pretty light! Will see how it goes!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Shotgun buckshot wound added from the Sheriff's shotgun.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Clothes not my size big as usual but workd good for some quick costume shots.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HJGgNOA8DQ


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Aged rusted steel in progress. Realistic weld marks on end.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh and he's back! That was a quick return lol. Number 2 in progress...


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

He's out of control he's back! Another one done. Youtube video coming later and more pics on facebook.com/sirbrad4


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVOE-HL0XWg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Been awhile since I did this one, especially with full accessories but he is back! The man behind the mask!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOhwWsi_DrU&feature=gp-n-y

Full pics on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/sirbrad4/m...total_comments=22&notif_t=photo_album_comment


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE3vL9VwuWc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Delete wrong thread.


----------



## john12 (Mar 31, 2014)

great work buddy...keep it up


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another done and sold.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another Jason Lives boots commissions, the same ones used in the movie brand new and then weathered.


----------



## glasshalffull (Oct 26, 2015)

Awesome. Old classic!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah cuz He's back, the man behind the mask! Another Jason Lives costume commission done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"Yeah cuz he's back...the man behind the mask!" Another Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives Costume Life-sized done! Posted the YouTube video earlier now will be adding pics as usual!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"Yeah cuz he's back...the man behind the mask!" Another Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives Costume Life-sized done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another pic.


----------

